# Windows me modifica la partición boot

## gunmancorp

Hola.

Veran, tengo cinco particiones en mi disco duro:

/dev/sda1        NFTS        Windows

/dev/sda2        reiserfs     /boot

/dev/sda3        swap        none

/dev/sda4        extended

/dev/sda5        reiserfs     /

/dev/sda6        ext3         /home

Instalé Windows XP en la primera partición (sda1) sin ningún problema y después fuí a instalar el Gentoo. Queria instalar el grub en la partición boot para así poder reinstalar el Windows XP cuando fuese necessario sin tener que volver a reinstalar el grub. Así que instalé el grub en sda2 (ya saben: #grub // root (hd0,1) // setup (hd0, 1) // quit) y marqué esta partición (sda2) como boot con el fdisk. Instalé mi Gentoo y reincié. Ningún problema: apareció el menu grub.

Arranque el Windows XP para instalar los drivers y cuando reinicié ya no aparecia el menú de grub! Así que puse el cd de gentoo y hice un #fdisk /dev/sda y entonces vi que se habia marcado como boot la partición /dev/sda1. Como es posible esto? El windows lo hace automáticamente?

Espero haberme explicado correctamente, gracias de antemano.

----------

## Cereza

La partición de windows siempre tiene que estar marcada como boot para que funcione, se marca a si mismo como boot al instalarase.

Edito: Pero si has instalado grub despues que windows grub no debería dejar de salir, es decir, si instalas grub y despues windows, windows lo machaca con su arranque, y has de instalar grub de nuevo, pero si has instalado grub despues que windows debería bootar con grub.

----------

## i92guboj

 *gunmancorp wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Veran, tengo cinco particiones en mi disco duro:
> 
> /dev/sda1        NFTS        Windows
> ...

 

Grub, como cargador de arranque, se instala en el master boot record del dispositivo de bloque que se indique al hacer grub-install. No se muy bien que quieres decir con instalar grub en la partición boot.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  para así poder reinstalar el Windows XP cuando fuese necessario sin tener que volver a reinstalar el grub.
> 
> 

 

No estoy muy seguro de lo que hablas. Si te refieres al "emerge grub", eso no tendrás que repetirlo. Si te refieres al "grub-install", entonces, hagas lo que hagas, si lo instalas en el mbr tendrás que reinstalarlo de nuevo cada vez que instales windows (ese maravilloso OS que siempre asume que es el único en tu máquina). Si lo instalar en una partición, entonces no, pero igualmente tendrás que configurar el cargador de arranque de windows para arrancar grub. No me preguntes como, no uso windows desde hace años, y ni siquiera se si es posible.

 *Quote:*   

>  Así que instalé el grub en sda2 (ya saben: #grub // root (hd0,1) // setup (hd0, 1) // quit) y marqué esta partición (sda2) como boot con el fdisk. Instalé mi Gentoo y reincié. Ningún problema: apareció el menu grub.
> 
> Arranque el Windows XP para instalar los drivers y cuando reinicié ya no aparecia el menú de grub! Así que puse el cd de gentoo y hice un #fdisk /dev/sda y entonces vi que se habia marcado como boot la partición /dev/sda1. Como es posible esto? El windows lo hace automáticamente?
> 
> Espero haberme explicado correctamente, gracias de antemano.

 

Windows es un sistema deficiente. Necesita instalarse en una partición primaria y además, dicha partición necesita estar marcada como arrancable. Linux pasa de todo, incluso puedes instalar gentoo en un xterm haciendo chroot en una partición montada como loop dentro de un archivo. De hecho, casi todos los SO y máquinas virtuales lo hacen. Excepto ese famoso sistema operativo. Eso si, para matar marcianos va de lujo.

----------

## gunmancorp

Hola. Antes que nada, gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Vamos a ver. Grub no tiene porque instalarse en el MBR, no? Eso es si le haces un setup (hd0) [/dev/sda] entonces se instala en el MBR, pero si lo instalo en (hd0,1) [/dev/sda2] entonces no. Pero claro, tienes que marcar la partición como bootable. Que es lo que pretendo conseguir con esto?

Muchas veces tenemos que reinstalar el Windows, cierto? Cuando lo hacemos este instala su "gestor de arranque" en el MBR sustituyendo así al grub si lo tienes instalado ahí. Lo que pretendo es que el grub no se instale en el MBR para así, cada vez que instale el Windows no me borre el Grub. Me explico? Es posible hacer esto? Si no es posible hacerlo pues cada vez que reinstale el Windows, tendré que reinstalar el grub en el MBR...

Gracias.

----------

## Cereza

No estoy segura pero creo que no es posible ya que tengas donde tengas grub, si el cargador de windows está en MBR...

----------

## i92guboj

 *gunmancorp wrote:*   

> Hola. Antes que nada, gracias por vuestras respuestas.
> 
> Vamos a ver. Grub no tiene porque instalarse en el MBR, no? Eso es si le haces un setup (hd0) [/dev/sda] entonces se instala en el MBR, pero si lo instalo en (hd0,1) [/dev/sda2] entonces no. Pero claro, tienes que marcar la partición como bootable. Que es lo que pretendo conseguir con esto?
> 
> Muchas veces tenemos que reinstalar el Windows, cierto? Cuando lo hacemos este instala su "gestor de arranque" en el MBR sustituyendo así al grub si lo tienes instalado ahí. Lo que pretendo es que el grub no se instale en el MBR para así, cada vez que instale el Windows no me borre el Grub. Me explico? Es posible hacer esto? Si no es posible hacerlo pues cada vez que reinstale el Windows, tendré que reinstalar el grub en el MBR...
> ...

 

Grub lo puedes instalar en cualquier dispositivo de bloque. Eso incluye discos (/dev/sda, por ejemplo) o particiones (como /dev/sda1). Sin embargo, un cargador de arranque tiene que haber, ya sea grub, ya sea el de windows.

Como ya comento más arriba, nunca lo he hecho, pero supongo que el cargador de arranque de windows podrá cargar windows, o podrá cargar la partición en la que esté grub (entonces grub debería aparecer, o cargar lo que tenga por defecto). En cualquier caso, cada vez que reinstales windows tendrás que configurar su cargador de nuevo... En mi humilde opinión, es más fácil usar un solo cargador para todo (grub), porque de todas formas, o tendrás que configurar grub, o tendrás que configurar el cargador de windows para que cargue la otra partición.

----------

## gunmancorp

Lo he conseguido! El quid de la cuestión estaba en el grub.conf:

title Gentoo Linux

#...

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

#makeactive

#boot

El grub está instalado en /dev/sda2 que está marcado (con el cfdisk) como bootable. Y listos. Ya funciona. Ahora cuando reinstale windows se supone que este no me eliminará el grub.

Muchas gracias a todos!

----------

## sefirotsama

Siento decirte esto, pero cada vez que instalas Güindows te dara polculo sin preguntar, es decir te machacara el MBR y habras de reinstalar el GRUB en el MBR ya sea con el live cd o como quieras...

Esta hecho de esta manera adrede para complicar la vida al resta de sistemas operativos compatibles. Ese és el único NO compatible, el único que NO cumple los estándares, es el Señorito Windows que intentara imponerse por encima de todos.

El gestor de arranque de windows viene sin documentacion y lo unico que te da es un link a una web de miscrosoft donde te dicen lo mismo, NADA. No podras arrancar desde ahí linux.

Si te sirve de coonsuelo, instala también el grub en un pendrive o en un floppy (setup hd...) y si has de reinstalar windows despues que te lo machaques dile a la vios que arranque de ese medio y podras acceder de nuevo a tu linux y reinstalarlo con tranquilidad.

Un saludo, espero que te sirva la idea. Lo he hecho pero no lo he probado (llevo 3 meses sin usar windows).

Por cierto he descubierto un truco para que windows no se vaya deteriorando hasta que requiera reinstalación: no usarlo

Me estoy planteando suprimir esa partición y aprovecharla para algo...

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Siento decirte esto, pero cada vez que instalas Güindows te dara polculo sin preguntar, es decir te machacara el MBR y habras de reinstalar el GRUB en el MBR ya sea con el live cd o como quieras...
> 
> 

 

Mientras lo instale en sda2 (partición, no mbr), no creo que windows lo toque. Otra cosa es como cargarlo desde el bootloader de windows, que siempre se reinstalará en el mbr. Es lo que trataba de decir: siempre tendrás que configurar algo. O el bootloader de windows, o el de linux (el que instales en el mbr). Por lo cual, no termino de captar el sentido de usar dos bootloaders en lugar de uno. A no ser, que el de windows se autoconfigure y te permita arrancar desde sda2, lo cual dudo muchísimo... Pero como dicen: para gustos, colores.

----------

## bontakun

holas...

si lo que te pasa es que pierdes el boteo del grub cuando reinstalas windows simplemente sigue los siguientes pasos:

arranca con el disco de gentoo

cuando estes en consola monta tu particion raiz "/" y luego la de boteo "/boot"

luego has un chroot "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash"

luego "env-update && source /etc/profile"

luego escribe "grub"

entraras en la consola del grub

escribe "root (hd0,1)"                    aqui especificas donde esta tu particion boot, que segun tu tabla deberia ser (hd0,1)

luego "setup (hd0)"                       en que disco duro deseas escribir el MBR

luego "quit"                                  sales de la consola de grub

luego reinicias

cada vez que reinstales windows deberás seguir estos pasos... o al menos son los que sigo yo para "rearrancar" grub...

con respecto a si los gestores de arranque se instalan el el MBR del disco duro... hasta donde se...  el MBR es un espacio de memoria reservado (es el primer sector del disco duro) a modo de enlace simbolico que apunta a un sistema de arranque, sea grub, lilo, systemcommander (segun recuerdo), o windows y cuantos otros mas existan...

cuando un boteador se instala... lo que hace escribir una especie de enlace simbolico dentro del MBR y asi poder acceder al sistema especificado... en ningun caso un boteador se instala en el MBR pues este espacio no es mayor al de un par de bits, 512bits segun creo, espacio insufucuente para cualquier  gestor de arranque actual...

saludos

----------

## yeik

a ver se puede hacer , lo que tienes que hacer es configurar el gestor cutre del Win usea se editar el c:boot.ini y decirle que te ponga una linea que se corresponda al archivo con los 512kb de la particion de tu  linux; en la cual abras instalado el grub   :Shocked:  . eso si cada vez que reinstales windows tienes que modificar el boot.ini y poner el archivin en algun lado, lo mas facil te copias el boot.ini el archivo ylo pegas el archivo en la msima ruta que antes para not ener que modificar el boot.ini.

por cierto el archivo se consigue copiando los primeros 512kb de la particion con el grub.   :Wink:   Si  a alguien le interesa cuando este en casa le pongo la documentacion mas detallada   :Laughing:  .

P.D.: si cambias la particion del grub o cambia la unidad tendras que volver a hacer el archivo.

----------

